# Meteorologia Especializada na TV



## Minho (22 Jul 2006 às 20:38)

Encontrei isto num blogue. Alguém falou no forum desta notícia já bastante atrasada? 




> METEOROLOGIA ESPECIALIZADA
> 
> TV pública negoceia com Instituto de Meteorologia apresentação de boletins por especialistas. Na "conversa", como classificou a sua intervenção no Dia Meteorológico Mundial, António Luís Marinho defendeu, por outro lado, que "jornalistas e meteorologistas devem aprender uns com os outros para poderem transmitir melhor a informação à população".
> 
> ...




Finalmente chegaram a uma bela conclusão: 





> "....a informação meteorológica na estação pública de televisão é "escassa"...."


E as negociações? Não chegaram a acordo? Ou será uma novidade na próxima renovação da grelha televisiva?

http://comunicaradireito.esta.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/2006/03/meteorologia_es.html


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2006 às 20:56)

Isto é que era! A noticia já é algo antiga, espero que tenham chegado a algum acordo.

A informação meteorologica na TV é escassa (resume-se á previsão de máximas e minimas e se vai fazer sol ou chuva) e de fraca qualidade!


----------



## ABatalha (23 Jul 2006 às 19:43)

...e quando mostram imagens põe uma voz off a contar um história qualquer que não tem nada a ver com o assunto. 
Apresenta-se alhos e fala-se de bugalhos.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2006 às 22:05)

ABatalha disse:
			
		

> ...e quando mostram imagens põe uma voz off a contar um história qualquer que não tem nada a ver com o assunto.
> Apresenta-se alhos e fala-se de bugalhos.




  dame cá um ódio kem nem te conto nada!!já sei como me acalmar nessa hora..tiro o som. se faxar os olhos nessa altura até parece que estou no canal história


----------



## Iceberg (25 Jul 2006 às 19:12)

De facto, já há algum tempo que se fala na possibilidade de a TV estatal reformular todo o seu sistema de informação meteorológica. Curiosamente, nunca mais ouvi falar neste assunto até agora, com este post do Minho.

A informação meteorológica televisiva é uma autêntica vergonha. Parece do estilo "descartável".

Muitas vezes recordo-me de sintonizar a TVE e ver os boletins do Paco Montesdecoa (o nome não é bem assim ...), ou então a BBC ou a Sky News, estas sim, com informação credível e atractiva.


----------



## dj_alex (26 Jul 2006 às 12:20)

Eu recuso-me a ver a Meteorologia na Tv...com tanta informação na internet..para ouvir disparates nao vale a pena!!


----------

